# My Eneloops are 2277 to 2396 mAH? Huh?



## BentHeadTX (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello all,
Just tested my 12 Sanyo Eneloops AA cells I picked up from DX and have high readings on my C9000 analyzer. I did the break-in cycle followed by a 1000mA charge/400mA discharge.

1) 2277
2) 2294
3) 2300
4) 2305
5) 2311
6) 2329
7) 2332
8) 2337
9) 2339
10) 2340
11) 2369
12) 2396

Took one of the batteries that gave a reading of about 2280 and put it on a Cadex 7400 battery analyzer at work. It does not rest the batteries when doing the charge discharge cycle and after a 1000mA charge/400mA discharge, it gave me a reading of 117% (2340mAH) The C9000 is accurate so I ponder what is going on.

I bought the Eneloops from DX and wonder if they are fakes. They have very high capacity considering they are rated 2000mAH. My first dozen Eneloops were from Thomas Distributing and read in the 1950 to 2020mAH range. 

Noted the latest batch of Eneloops have smaller positive nipples on them and I had to sand down the plastic film a touch so they would register on the C9000. Have the newest Eneloops use shorter nipples to increase capacity? 

I am a bit confused, not sure if I am happy with super high capacity Eneloops or pissed because I have fakes. Anyone else get really high capacity readings on new Eneloops?


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 22, 2009)

What are the date codes on the DX Eneloops?


----------



## dano (Mar 22, 2009)

Considering where you bought them from, I bet they're counterfeits.


----------



## Erasmus (Mar 22, 2009)

They might be fake Eneloops, and just normal NiMH cells. I recommend charging a real Eneloop and a DX Eneloop, let them sleep for a month, and check capacities. This will tell you whether they're LSD batteries or not


----------



## Mr Happy (Mar 22, 2009)

BentHeadTX said:


> Noted the latest batch of Eneloops have smaller positive nipples on them and I had to sand down the plastic film a touch so they would register on the C9000. Have the newest Eneloops use shorter nipples to increase capacity?


On the contrary, the newest eneloops have a longer positive button on them as the early ones had contact problems...

No eneloops have been tested with a true capacity higher than 2100 mAh. Can you post pictures of the batteries and packaging?


----------



## StefanFS (Mar 23, 2009)

They are likely fake. DX has been stung with a batch of fake eneloop in 2 cell packs. They offer refund or credit as a solution so you should contact the seller.


----------



## VidPro (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks for the test, now i can be "rest assured" that i wasnt stupid for buying them for a few cents more at fully reputable dealers.

Someday there will exist a LSD of great capacity along with longevity and robustness, but i am doubting that its today, if it was where are the 57 press releace threads on it


----------



## Turbo Guy (Mar 23, 2009)

StefanFS said:


> They are likely fake. DX has been stung with a batch of fake eneloop in 2 cell packs. They offer refund or credit as a solution so you should contact the seller.


 
I remember several years or so ago a rash of fake Sanyo 2700 AA NiMH cells. They were extremely difficult to tell from the real ones and I knew a dealer who received fakes from one of his major suppliers so it was wide spread.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Mar 23, 2009)

StefanFS said:


> They are likely fake. DX has been stung with a batch of fake eneloop in 2 cell packs. They offer refund or credit as a solution so you should contact the seller.



Thank you everyone, they are 2 cell packs.  

I was ordering LEDs, thermal goop etc and decided to pick up the Eneloops. The "since I'm here" type of purchase. Now I have a dozen of ???? cells so I'll see what DX has to say. I wrote the mAH rating on each cell so they won't get mixed in with the real Eneloops. 

It has been about 5 days since I cycled them, I'll run a discharge at C/5 to see what they read to verify. 

Thanks!


----------



## BigBluefish (Mar 24, 2009)

My guess, like everyone else's here, is they are fakes. 

But, good grief, counterfeit AA cells????? 

If you're going to spoof something, I would think it ought to be a bit more lucrative than a $1 - $2 battery. Or is this testament to Eneloop's market share, ease of production of the fakes, or the pervasiness of counterfeit consumer goods?


----------



## nocturnal (Mar 24, 2009)

BentHeadTX said:


> I had to sand down the plastic film a touch so they would register on the C9000. Have the newest Eneloops use shorter nipples to increase capacity? [...]
> Anyone else get really high capacity readings on new Eneloops?



Hello BentHead,

just as a data point: With break-in mode on the C-9000, my newest 4-pack of Eneloops (code 08-11 US) came in between 1978 and 2002 mAh. Difference between best and worst cell is about 1%. Your readings indicate a range of about 5% between best and worst cell, which in my experience would be very unusual for genuine Eneloops of the same batch/age (even when taking into account that you tested more cells).

And as MrHappy said, no contact problems with new Eneloops on the C-9000.


----------



## cave dave (Mar 24, 2009)

This thread is worthless without pictures!

somebody had to say it


----------



## VidPro (Mar 25, 2009)

cave dave said:


> This thread is worthless without pictures!
> 
> somebody had to say it


 
no kidding it would be a real service to the community to be able to see all aspects of them to see if we can identify the "fake" from the real, so people "dont get fooled again" wherever it should come from.

if it says ENELEAP on the side or if it says "charge only with ultrafire charger" or something, then it would be easy to ID  but even the top and bottom of the cells picture has some distinguishing charachtersitics usually.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Mar 25, 2009)

OK,
I compared a real Eneloop with the two-pack DX Eneloop and noted the following:

The numbers, words etc. are identical to the real ones but slightly lighter in shade
The battery itself is larger in diameter, slightly taller with a shorter positive nipple
The DX Eneloops have thicker clear plastic to protect them

I ran a discharge cycle after 5 days of laying around with the following results

2340 is now 2267 (96.9%)
2396 is now 2234 (93.2%)
2294 is now 2048 (89.3%)
2277 is now 2147 (94.3%)

Soooo, I can say that they are fakes as the consistency is all over the charts. Now to get in contact with DX to see what can be done. Geez, fake Eneloops... whisky-tango-foxtrot!


----------



## The Dane (Mar 25, 2009)

cave dave said:


> This thread is worthless without pictures!
> 
> somebody had to say it



Here You go:


----------



## h2xblive (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks like the label misspells the word, water, as "wather."

EDIT: There are other misspellings, too.


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 25, 2009)

Not the first time counterfeit items have been found at DX.


----------



## StefanFS (Mar 25, 2009)

I got an excuse and a refund yesterday from DX. I'll keep the cells and see how they perform.

The real eneloop in the pics is from the same vendor, but that one is really real.





















There are some fake GP cells sold in local retail stores in Sweden, at least in my town, but those are easy to spot since the colour is off on the fake Recyko I've seen, it's almost black-green.


----------



## Mr Happy (Mar 25, 2009)

"wahs them with clean wather"

At least that makes them easy to spot...


----------



## zelda (Mar 25, 2009)

I got the eneloops also from DX, after the first charge/discharge @ 1A 2100mAh ... :candle:

I hope that the Sanyo 2700 from DX are real.

Zelda


----------



## cave dave (Mar 25, 2009)

I dread the day counterfeiters get access to spellchecker. :sigh:

Benthead, do you still have the packaging they came in?


----------



## foxtrot29 (Mar 25, 2009)

I think the 4 pack from DX is still real, just the 2 pack... At least it would seem that way from reading the reviews. The 2 pack has comments about fake cells somewhere.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Mar 25, 2009)

StephanFS,
Good to hear you got a refund, I'll email DX tomorrow about the fake cells. I have 6 two packs of fakes so I need to get the real ones quickly. I need to wahs my hands of this as my voyage into uncharted wathers did not pan out well.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 26, 2009)

:lolsign:



Thank you, BentHeadTX, for this "Heads Up" info !


:goodjob:

_


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 26, 2009)

BentHeadTX said:


> I need to wahs my hands of this as my voyage into uncharted wathers did not pan out well.


Gotta love battery humour


----------



## BentHeadTX (Mar 26, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> Gotta love battery humour



I dnont' get it.


----------



## Marko (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is dealextreme's note for those fakes: http://tinyurl.com/ddvx97
_"We've Received the report that there is spelling error on the label of this product."_ 

There is also a good site with lots of pictures of fake ones (original Portuguese and automatically translated to English):
http://tinyurl.com/cyzqgw


----------



## VidPro (Apr 10, 2009)

all the enloopies i bought came in excessive packaging, packaging that would prevent any battery damage during handling and shipping, almost good enough packaging to use as a carrier, i thought (at the time) we were finnaly out of the woods on getting a few DUDs due to mishandling prior to reciept.


----------



## RA40 (May 26, 2009)

I thought I recalled this thread. Bought a 4 pack sometime back from a Walmart close out. The new cells are still in a break-in cycle and are showing 26XX MAH. I recall entering 2000 MAH for the cycle...

???


----------



## Black Rose (May 26, 2009)

During a break-in, the C9000 will put 1.6x the entered capacity into the cell.

The number you are interested in is the one after the discharge portion of break-in has completed, or at the end of the break-in if you missed catching the numbers after the discharge.


----------



## RA40 (May 26, 2009)

I had forgotten how long break-in cycle is. Wasn't aware it did a 1.6X during the cycle...thanks.


----------



## Burgess (May 26, 2009)

Times like that make you wish

you'd purchased *TWO* Maha C-9000 chargers.




_


----------



## Black Rose (May 26, 2009)

I have a C9000 and a C800S and I still wish I had another C9000


----------



## Illum (May 26, 2009)

The Dane said:


> Here You go:



aha! the authentic one reads
SIZE AA HR6
MODEL HR-3UTG 1.2V Typ.2,000mAh Min. 1,900mAh [No space after Typ. but one space after Min.]


DO NOT DISPOSE OF IN FIRE, NOR SHORT-CIRCUIT
CHARGE ONLY WITH A SANYO SPECIFIED CHARGER
DO NOT INSERT BATTERIES WITH (+) AND (-) ENDS REVERSED
IF LEAKED LIQUID GETS IN EYES, WASH THEM WITH CLEAN WATER AND CONSULT A DOCTOR IMMEDIATELY
The top of the cell is flat, not fluted...like the one shown:shakehead

But otherwise, :wow: that's a nice counterfeit as much as I'm against counterfeits, the con artist really did a good job


----------



## RA40 (May 26, 2009)

Burgess said:


> Times like that make you wish
> 
> you'd purchased *TWO* Maha C-9000 chargers.
> 
> _



Definitely. I've only done a couple break-in cycles and the 39-45 hours is quite a wait. 

As for the OP about the fakes...was DX the only known source? Any others been seen floating about since then?


----------



## mdocod (May 27, 2009)

Wonder what cells are under the wrapper?

maybe Tenergy 2300 Fast charge cells?


----------

